# The Wal-Mart Thread



## Suburban Gal (Aug 27, 2013)

I see there's a thread for people who've bought on AquaBid and another thread for people who've bought from PetsMart, PetCo and other pet stores. However, I don't see a thread for people who've bought from Wal-Mart so I thought I'd start one because I know I'm not the only one here who's bought from Wal-Mart.

That said, I thought I'd start a thread for people to show their Wal-Mart bettas.

*Welcome to the Wal-Mart thread. *​


----------



## Suburban Gal (Aug 27, 2013)

I'll start:


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

I have a couple, I'll have to dig them up in the morning


----------



## SturmChurro (Aug 27, 2013)

The Walmart where I work out actually shrunk their fish section. A lot less tanks, but it looks like the Betas still sell well. Unfortunately, I always see a ton of dead fish. There was actually one beta dead when I bought my latest addition. 

I was lucky to get him he is very lively, swims around all the time. I like him a lot, I would really like to upgrade his tank when I get paid though.

Here are some I posted in the picture thread:

















He has finally calmed down and stopped flaring at his tank walls. :roll:


----------



## Suburban Gal (Aug 27, 2013)

SturmChurro said:


> The Walmart where I work out actually shrunk their fish section. A lot less tanks, but it looks like the Betas still sell well.


It's the same way here as well.



SturmChurro said:


> There was actually one beta dead when I bought my latest addition.


That's how it was for me when I went to buy Victor. There was a dead female betta in the cup and it angered me so much.

Then again, it didn't anger me as much as the fact the morons who work at Wal-Mart had two male bettas in one cup and the larger one was beating up on the smaller one. I literally looked for an empty cup so I could separate the two and stop the fighting. Poor little guy, you could see shredded fins on the bottom of the cup. I told a store worker about it and said this should've never happened. The guy really didn't seem to care all that much citing they really didn't know anything at all about bettas and the lady who normally tends to fish wasn't there.


----------



## SturmChurro (Aug 27, 2013)

Suburban Gal said:


> It's the same way here as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I usually work in grocery, but when I am on breaks I sometimes go and look at the fish. It really doesn't look like, even at my Walmart, they put any care at all in the section. Even all the fish supplies look almost out of stock, and poorly zoned. Hell, some of the tank boxes are ripped up and look like things have been stolen out of them. :-?


----------



## RainbowsHaven (Aug 28, 2013)

I was actually going to buy a fish from Walmart because I really wanted to rescue one... I work at a Walmart and pass the poor fish every night and my heart breaks for them. They're all sitting next to each other in these tiny cups, some in the middle of the isles, some pushed all the way back on shelves where there's no light and no one can even see if they're alive. We went to Petco though and I loved how nice the fish were organized, separated, and labeled. I fell in love with my boy and got him there (although I still want more!) 

I feel like everyone who works at a Walmart pets department should be required to have a license of some sort. I just feel SO BAD for our fish. I work in photo and have no training over there, so there isn't really much I can do other than say nice things to them when I pass at night.


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

I work as a cashier at walmart, and it breaks my heart to see the condition of their fish  I've taken several home because they had been left there for months in filthy water, which was only changed every two weeks when they got a new shipment of sickly looking fish.


----------



## TiffanyP (Jun 29, 2013)

I got my cantankerous guy from Walmart - he seemed very vibrant and healthy (though with some fin rot) compared to the others. I'm so glad I picked him up - he's a bit of a finicky fish, but I wouldn't trade him for anything  The first picture is the day I got him, the second picture is from this past week. (please note, he is not normally in the little tanks in the pictures - he has a 5 gallon tank of his own, in the first pic that was his temporary home, in the 2nd he was in the 1 gallon getting treatment for his stubborn fin rot)


----------



## ashleylyn (Mar 30, 2013)

Beautiful fish, guys! IMO, Walmart takes the worst care of their bettas out of any stores I've been too. They all look sad and lethargic. Their fish area is always unorganized with stuff thrown about everywhere. No care is put into it. Luckily they only stock about 8 bettas at a time, so it's not like a huge amount are neglected, but it still breaks my heart. 

I'm really in love with your boy, SturmChurro!


----------



## tmh9187 (May 19, 2013)

This is my Walmart boy, Fire. I have move a lot of dead bettas from the shelf and I don't even work there :-(. I got lucky with my big guy. He's a feisty one. Love him to pieces .


----------



## Suburban Gal (Aug 27, 2013)

RainbowsHaven said:


> We went to Petco though and I loved how nice the fish were organized, separated, and labeled. I fell in love with my boy and got him there (although I still want more!)


They organize them the exact same way at PetsMart and Pet Supplies Plus. I think that's so much better for the fish. Too bad Wal-Mart didn't take a clue, huh?


----------



## Suburban Gal (Aug 27, 2013)

You all have such nice looking Wal-Mart betta.


----------



## SturmChurro (Aug 27, 2013)

I was on my break again, long story short I had to buy another little guy. They have a ton of new ones in the store I work at. Lots of blue and purple makes. Too bad for them, but I did end up saving a pale faced pink colored with blue spots and highlights. He looks like a birthday cake! I'll share pictures later I hope he doesn't get too cold while I have to work.


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

I should not be allowed to go to Wal-Mart alone with fish buying on my mind.
I normally don't buy pet store fish but I couldn't leave him so this is my official "ONE GOOD FISH DEED PER YEAR". As soon as the new wears off I'll adopt him out:


----------



## TiffanyP (Jun 29, 2013)

Wow - he's pretty! You got him at WalMart? Nice find


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

I'm a sucker for butterflies (ILikeButterflies)


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

This is a good idea. I see some beautiful fish at Walmart. On on occasion there were enough girls to start a sorority and pretty colors too. Unfortunately, I'd already bought most of my girls. I made an exception for this girl though because you sure don't see plakat EE's at Walmart let alone other local petstores She is not perfectly formed but she is adorable with her white Angel wings. Her Name is Angele (Spanish version of Angel). She had a sister there that I really wish I could have got too but one unplanned fish was all I was walking away with.


----------



## JelloBetta (Aug 29, 2013)

I have seen so much neglect from Walmart. They don't care for there fish at all, for a matter of fact one of the staff there said they only fed the fish 2 times a week!


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

This guys air/feeding hole was under the water so he wasn't getting fresh air or food and there was food in the hole, lol. His water wasn't the worst I've seen but the rays on his anal have thinned and curled a bit probably from the yuck on the bottom-they look a bit fuzzy too like fin rot may be trying to take hold. He's really darty and not in the mood to flare but he watches people so intently-that's how I got the first pic. 
I think he'll pull through though. I don't consider buying fish from Wal-Mart a rescue. All I did was enable them to buy another to replace him but it's like the starfish saying...it makes a difference to him! I wish I could take them all but I can't. All I can do is try and breed quality fish and take the ones home that "speak" to me.

On another note, I got a super cute salamander EE re-homed today at PetSmart. A lady was looking them over and was about to leave when I asked her if she had a certain color in mind. My local PS actually takes excellent care of the bettas. Wish I could say the same for Pet Supermarket. Ewww


----------



## TGIF (Jul 2, 2013)

Found this boy at my walmart.... never seen a orange dalmatian in person, and always wanted one, so he went home with me  He bit off a quarter of his tail though, but it's healing  His tank decoration is temp. as well 
























Hopefully the images will show up and not be huge >.<


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

Awww, he is so cute. I love orange dals. I saw a red one at PS yesterday.


----------



## TGIF (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks  He knows it too.... He's a pompous little fish. Don't know what to name him though xD


----------



## JelloBetta (Aug 29, 2013)

I got Zorra from Walmart, such a little girl she was then! She was very thin, so I added one extra pellet to her diet.


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

Napoleon?


----------



## TiffanyP (Jun 29, 2013)

The name Pierre came to mind for me when I saw him


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

Gary was a walmart betta.

He's starting to remind me of fireworks!


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Our Wal-Mart guys and girls


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

This is my Walmart boy, Bartimaeus.


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

He's so pretty. Never seen that color at a walmart


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

The crowntails are gorgeous!


----------



## MusicLover94 (Aug 20, 2013)

*My new baby betta fish!*

My veiltail Betta i bought from walmart 2 weeks ago named squirt (from finding nemo)


----------



## KawaiiRainbowMuffin (Aug 5, 2013)

MusicLover94 and me are best friends and roomies at college together!  We both decided to get a betta. We wanted to save one from Walmart so that is where we got ours. :3 

This is my male Veiltail lavender dalmation/butterfly Betta named Sushi! He sadly had fin rot when I got him and am currently treating him and his very mild case of ick. His colors are still faded but I love him bunches like he was my own kid!! He is very hyper active and loving and eats like a little piggy. <3


----------



## RainbowsHaven (Aug 28, 2013)

KawaiiRainbowMuffin said:


> This is my male Veiltail lavender dalmation/butterfly Betta named Sushi! He sadly had fin rot when I got him and am currently treating him and his very mild case of ick. His colors are still faded but I love him bunches like he was my own kid!! He is very hyper active and loving and eats like a little piggy. <3


The thermometer picture made me giggle! My boy loves his thermometer for reasons I can't fathom, haha. He always swims up against it and stares at it for various periods of time.


----------



## KawaiiRainbowMuffin (Aug 5, 2013)

Yup Sushi loves his thermometer! He rubs against it, swims around it and bops it around. xD


----------

